# [S]uche älteres Rennspiel



## FabianELF (31. Juli 2014)

*[S]uche älteres Rennspiel*

Hallo, ich habe als Kind öfters mal ein Rennspiel auf dem Computer gespielt. Nur fällt mir der Name des Spiels nicht mehr ein. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann gabe es eine Strecke auf der es einen Hund gab (stand neben der Strecke), der manchmal kam und in dein Auto biss.
Weiters glaub ich mich daran zu erinner das es ein Auto gab das ähnlich wie ein Marienkäfer ausgesehen hat.

Ich hoffe irgendjemand weiß wie das Spiel heißt,
hab gestern ca. 4 Stunden das Web durchforscht aber leider nichts gefunden.


----------



## Mothman (31. Juli 2014)

Also ich bin ja normalerweise echt gut im "Googeln", aber da hast du ja echt mal ne schwere Aufgabe gestellt. Konnte jetzt erstmal auch nichts finden. 
Kann es sein, dass es sich dabei um sehr unbekannte Shareware gehandelt hat? Gab ja unzählige "kleine" Spiele, die nie Bekanntheit erlangt haben.
War es denn schon 3D? Wann warst du denn Kind?


----------



## FabianELF (31. Juli 2014)

Kann sein das es Shareware war, wär mir da aber nicht sicher.
 Ja es war schon 3D.
Also Kind war ich von 2000-2006 das Spiel ist aber 100%-ig älter. (vielleicht 1980-2000)


----------



## Lightbringer667 (1. August 2014)

FabianELF schrieb:


> Kann sein das es Shareware war, wär mir da aber nicht sicher.
> Ja es war schon 3D.
> Also Kind war ich von 2000-2006 das Spiel ist aber 100%-ig älter. (vielleicht 1980-2000)


1980-2000 ist für ein Videospiel eine Ewigkeit und lässt sich so nicht einschätzen.
Zur besseren zeitlichen Einordnung: wie "gut" war denn die 3D grafik? (vgl. Bleifuss, Colin McRae Rally, Dethkarz, BurnOut, ...) 
Ansonsten, hast du vllt. noch ein paar mehr informationen? vielleicht erinnerst du dich an einen Entwicklernamen oder so im Startbildschirm oder im Hauptmenü?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. August 2014)

"Wacky Wheels" vielleicht?!


----------



## FabianELF (1. August 2014)

Die 3D-Grafik war eindeutig besser als Wacky Wheels ungefährs so wie Bleifuss vielleicht ein bisschen besser. (Genau Angaben sind fast unmöglich ist ja schon länger her).
Entwicklernamen weiß ich leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Bonkic (1. August 2014)

war der grafikstil eher realistisch oder eher comic-artig?


----------



## FabianELF (1. August 2014)

Ich würde sagen ein Mittelding aber eher Comic (siehe Marienkäferauto)


----------



## Enisra (1. August 2014)

sowas wie Micro Maschines?


----------



## Bonkic (1. August 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d6mB8zlx88g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uUQM6Eir7PI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dn2mC5zv6ro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



werf ich einfach mal in den raum.


----------



## FabianELF (1. August 2014)

Also die Grafik war vom Style ungefähr so wie die Videos nur das 3D war besser.


----------



## FabianELF (8. August 2014)

Hat jemand was gefunden?


----------



## Styx13 (19. August 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ....werf ich einfach mal in den raum.



Hätte auch auf RE-VOLT getippt.
War saucool, vor allem im LAN-Multiplayer.
Schade das es keine Neuauflage davon gab oder gibt.

Ne bessere Idee hab ich aber leider auch nich.
(armer Hund, is mittlerweile sicher Zahnlos  )


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. August 2014)

P.O.D. vielleicht?


----------



## Styx13 (19. August 2014)

FabianELF schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe als Kind öfters mal ein Rennspiel auf dem Computer gespielt. Nur fällt mir der Name des Spiels nicht mehr ein. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann gabe es eine Strecke auf der es einen Hund gab (stand neben der Strecke), der manchmal kam und in dein Auto biss.
> Weiters glaub ich mich daran zu erinner das es ein Auto gab das ähnlich wie ein Marienkäfer ausgesehen hat.
> 
> Ich hoffe irgendjemand weiß wie das Spiel heißt,
> hab gestern ca. 4 Stunden das Web durchforscht aber leider nichts gefunden.



Hallo !!
Ich glaube nach 2 Stunden Googelei hab ich es endlich gefunden:
Ist es zufällig "Big Fun Funk Flitzer" ???????????

Lies Dir bitte mal das durch: Thread: Big Fun Funk Flitzer 
da gehts um ein Marienkäferauto nud 'nen lästigen Hund.

Oder guck mal hier: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7XdbJsnoEE
Na ????? Isses das ?????

Wenn Ja, dann hab ich eine Bitte .....
bevor Du Dich wieder auf das Spiel stürtzt, sieh Dir vorher bitte DAS an: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Voj2M9lhGBA
Ich verspreche Dir, dass is noch cooler (vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass es von 1999 ist) !!!


----------



## Hymaan88 (14. September 2014)

F-Zero auf Nintendo ist ein cooles Rennspiel


----------



## Maxim414 (14. September 2014)

Hallo,

ich glaube es war Micro Maschines, da gab es glaube ich immer Tiere, die einen zwishendurch angegriffen haben.


----------

